# MPR Clomid and Tamox



## Supra (May 11, 2013)

Im running them both, anyone use there pill form and how did you like it compared to pharma grade?


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2013)

If this is the sponsor man power, their clomid is not freaking joke! I got proof and u can see a pick in less than 9 months! Haha yup it works that well!


----------



## j2048b (May 12, 2013)

And it's their capsules! Not liquid..


----------



## Supra (May 12, 2013)

OK good shit!!!


----------



## italian1 (May 13, 2013)

Wait. You knocked somebody up during PCT?


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

I was using clomid during my trt regimen , and hcg along with stane... And yeah she is knocked up!


----------



## j2048b (May 13, 2013)

I also ran the clomid alone per docs orders... The time before and it was a close one!


----------



## italian1 (May 13, 2013)

Nice. I'm just about to start pct. and still haven't bought my shit. Going with MP for the win.


----------



## Mikedeezy82 (Aug 4, 2013)

I used mp for clo and tamp after my first cycle I just finished. Took last test and Winnie shot six weeks ago and have been surprised because contrary to what I had been told my gains have still went up and haven't lost any noticeable size.  I'm physced for next cycle but is that normal to not feel any discomfort post cycle?


----------

